# what type of molding should i use for my basement stairs?



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A picture would help. Is there a skirt board between the steps and the drywall??


----------



## cannonjl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Stair pictures*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you see under the stairs? It might be easiest to remove the treads and risers and add a skirt board if the stringers are far enough away from the framing.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

No moulding is going to hide that cable running up and under the top tread. A skirt could still be installed now, but it will be a pain.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, pull the treads and risers and add a 1"x skirt board....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd just caulk the gap. Blue tape the wood and latex caulk it. Then paint it the same color as the wall.


----------



## uofmrocky (Dec 14, 2013)

Home Depot or lowes sells shoe molding that can be stained. Perfect for these steps


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

uofmrocky said:


> Home Depot or lowes sells shoe molding that can be stained. Perfect for these steps


I don't think the fellow is coming back, he made only 2 posts since 2011.


----------

